# Forum General General Discussion  How can I  find the subtitles of Russian TV series ?

## tinaanit

I like learning Russian by watching movies and TV series..But I find it hard to understand. I wonder where I can find Russian subtitles of these series. 
I managed to find some English subtitles on Youtube, but how can I find the Russian ones? Please help.
P.S. There is a website called "dxp.ru", where I can find many subtitles and torrents...BUT, I am kind of confused how to use this website. Some resources are accessible only to VIP.

----------


## Lampada

Here are not subs but texts of some movies:  Тексты любимых фильмов по алфавиту .

----------


## Valda

You'll be hard-pressed to find Russian subtitles for Russian TV, only really popular Russian movies have subtitles (which you can easily find at subtitleseeker or subscene) or Hollywood films that are dubbed in Russian also have subtitles (although not always sync between the text and the dubbing). I doubt you'll find Russian subtitles for a Russian TV series (like интерны), I tried really hard and came up with nothing. Russia just doesn't bother with subtitles.

----------


## Serge_spb

I would be surprised if anyone is creating them.
Russian movie\tv industry is like a fast-food...  
However, you may find some to those films which are popular  Список переводов - русские субтитры
=>> Школьный вальс / Shkolnyy vals (1979) -  (for example)
=>  

> <...>
> 201
> 00:30:55,300 --> 00:30:59,660
> Если у нас будет ребенок,
> то пусть он будет. 
> 202
> 00:30:59,700 --> 00:31:04,660
> - Пусть будет, когда-нибудь.
> - Нет, сейчас. 
> ...

  
yandex.ru \ google.ru -> "субтитры к русским фильма", "субтитры к российским фильмам", "субтитры к нашим фильмам"

----------


## Throbert McGee

> I would be surprised if anyone is creating them.
> Russian movie\tv industry is like a fast-food...       Список переводов - русские субтитры
> =>> Школьный вальс / Shkolnyy vals (1979) -  (for example)
> =>
> 201
>  00:30:55,300 --> 00:30:59,660
> Если у нас будет ребенок,
> то пусть он будет. 
> 202
> ...

 The "time-codes" here (such as *00:31:06,900 --> 00:31:11,820*) suggest to me that these "subtitles" are intended to be added manually to bootleg/"ripped" video files, such as you might download from YouTube. In other words, they were created as a kludge/workaround for the problem that Russian-made DVDs hardly ever have subtitles in Russian, and Russian TV hardly ever have closed-captioning for the deaf and hard-of-hearing. 
I can recommend a few classic Soviet films that are available on DVD with English *and* Russian subtitles, and the DVDs are very easy to find on Amazon and other sites:  Вий (1967) -- Also found under the English title _"Spirit of Evil"_ -- though I'd argue that a more accurate translation might be "The All-Seeing Demon" or "Eyelash-zilla"! Famous as the first "horror" film in the USSR, but today it seems more campy than frightening. (The horrible demon of the title, Viy, is actually rather silly looking -- but a few of the "minor demons" are truly hideous, and the evil young witch Pannochka resembles a scary/beautiful combination of Samara from _The Ring_ and Morticia from _The Addams Family_.)  _Иван Васильевич меняет профессию_ (1973) -- Literally, "Ivan Vasilevich changes his career," though it's sometimes sold in English as "Ivan Vasilevich: Back to the Future." Delightful comedy/fantasy/sci-fi that mixes time-travel with the "identical cousins" premise of "The Parent Trap" (one actor playing two look-alike people). Based on a play by Mikhail Bulgakov of _Master and Margarita_ fame, and added at least two classic songs to the repertoire of Soviet/Russian pop-music.   _Ирония судьбы, или С лёгким паром!_ (1976, made for TV) -- "The Irony of Fate, or, Have a Nice Bath!" -- sometimes called "The Soviet _A Christmas Story_", not because the stories are similar but because movies gradually became modern classics by being shown constantly on TV during the Christmas/New Year season. Romantic comedy in which a Moscow guy gets roaring drunk, accidentally takes a flight to Leningrad, and discovers that, in an amazing coincidence, the key to his Moscow flat fits the door of a Leningrad apartment owned by a beautiful young woman who's not quite happy with her fiancé. Totally filled with famous quotes. 
Again, all three of these are available as DVDs with very good video/audio remastering, and feature both English and Russian subtitling. And they're all fun!

----------


## Serge_spb

Good point.
Another "classical" piece from russian cinematography: Amazon.com: Business romance / Sluzhebny Roman: Eldar Ryazanov, Alisa Freindlikh, Andrey Miagkov, Svetlana Nemolyaeva, Oleg Basilashvily, Liya Akhedzhakova: Movies & TV
Служебный Роман (Business romance), famous ("epic") comedy. With rus. subs.  
But how many others can be found on Amazon (or in DVD stores) apart from these ? 
Even if you want to get a legal copy of some 1960-s\1970-s movie, sometimes it`s just
impossible to find. 
Then go to rutracker [dot] org (like all russians do), register and get a rip of what you want.
You might also need a torrent manager (like utorrent or Vuze) in order to download. 
P.S. What I`ve posted in a previous post is a quote from a ".srt" file which should be put at the same catalogue where your video file is. The file can be .avi or .mp4 or anything else. What matters is that the videoplayer you use supports subtitle capturing. I recommend to use Media Player Classic or BSPlayer, since they are very simple.

----------


## oldboy

*tinaanit*,
it's true (as *Valda* said above) that it's hard to find the subtitles for Russian series but you may watch some American series (e.g. Friends, The Big Bang Theory, House M.D.) dubbed into Russian and with the Russian subtitles.

----------


## Bidibulle

You can find transcripts of the russian TV series кухня and Интерны on the Polydog forum.
You have to register and then you can download the documents for free. 
Don't forget to say thank you, if you like it.

----------


## Meerkat

Star Media youtubechannel has subtitles in Russian, too. At least some of them. I find that WW1 documentary quite entertaining, and the pace of the narration is slow enough to my level.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ucjJ7SQ5eY https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz2yVLxOFVg

----------


## Valda

Мне очень понравилось эти документары. Рекомедную всем!

----------


## hddscan

> эти документары.

 *эти документальные фильмы

----------


## Valda

Честно говоря, я так и знала. Просто из-за лени не написала целое выражение.

----------

